# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool Samsung module Update: v13.37.1149 31/03/2017

## mohamed73

*Dear ChimeraTool Users,* * 
ChimeraTool Samsung module
Update:* *v**13.37.1149* *31/03/2017*    *Samsung:*  *Added Patch Certificate And Repair Imei For Samsung Models:* SM-J710F, SM-J710FN, SM-J710MN, SM-J710GN, SM-J710K, SM-J7108SM-G930F, SM-G930K, SM-G930L, SM-G930S, SM-G930W8SM-G935F, SM-G935K, SM-G935L, SM-G935S, SM-G935W8SM-G610F, SM-G610M, SM-G610Y, SM-J700T, SM-J700T1SM-A310F, SM-A310M, SM-A310Y, SM-A310N0SM-A510F, SM-A510M, SM-A510Y, SM-A510K, SM-A510L, SM-A510S, SM-A5108SM-A710F, SM-A710M, SM-A710Y, SM-A710K, SM-7510L, SM-7510S, SM-A7108SM-G389F, SM-G903M, SM-G903W, SM-G550T, SM-G550T1, SM-G550T2SM-J200G, SM-J200F, SM-J200M, SM-J200Y, SM-J200GU, SM-J200BTSM-J120A, SM-J120AZ, SM-J120F, SM-J120FN, SM-J120ZN, SM-J120G, SM-J120M, SM-J120WSM-J320A, SM-J320AZ, SM-J320W8, SM-J321AZSM-T377A, SM-T377T, SM-T377W, SM-T585C, SM-T585N0, SM-P585M, SM-P585N0SM-T715, SM-T715C, SM-T715Y, SM-T815, SM-T815C, SM-T815N0, SM-T815YSM-T817, SM-T817A, SM-T817T, SM-T817W   *   
HTC:*   *New Model:* HTC Desire 510 (htc_a11ul8x26) Direct Unlock / Repair IMEI / S-Off / Change CID   *Bugfix:*  "Failed to set security flag!" errors are solved for newer phone software versionsFixed a bug while retrieving bootloader lock flag"Failed to set security flag!" errors are solved for newer phone software versions

----------

